# تقنية التمثيل الافتراضي Virtualization



## shatobr (4 أبريل 2010)

تاريخيا كان هناك فصل تام بين شبكات الصوت وشبكات المعلومات ولكن مع التطور الكبير في تقنية التمثيل الافتراضي اصبح بالامكان نصب تطبيقات الصوت او الاتصالات المتكاملة Unified Communications في مراكز المعلومات جنبا الى جنب مع تطبيقات المعلومات, في هذا المقال سوف اشرح التطورات الاخيرة في تقنية التمثيل الافتراضي بالنسبة الى تطبيقات الصوت وكيفية تطبيق هذه التقنية لفائدة الاعمال كذلك توضيح للخطوات التي يجب ان يتبعها مدراء المعلومات IT Managers الذين يريدون وضع تطبيقات الصوت Unified Communications في مراكز المعلومات .
للمزيد الرجاء الذهاب الى 
http://shatob.blogspot.com/2010/04/voice-virtualization-in-data-center.html


----------

